# Which type is the Sexiest?



## pastryparadise

What personality type turns you on the most?


(bringing some SP basics to this confusing land of Intuitives)


----------



## kitsu

Why did you put lol next to INTJ? I think they're the sexiest....


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

:laughing:'lol'. l voted ENFP...has that fusion l like, weird, sexy, hippie. lntergalactic Lord of Disco.

Then INTP, then ENTP. Then maybe ISTJ.


----------



## JamesSteal

INFJ because they're so bizarre.


----------



## Echoe

lol @ "(lol)"


I ain't tellin' who I voted for while I'm here though :ninja:.


----------



## pastryparadise

Echoe said:


> lol @ "(lol)"
> 
> 
> I ain't tellin' who I voted for while I'm here though :ninja:.


oh, you think I can't find out?


----------



## Ratchet85008

Ya why is lol nexy to INTJs there sexy, than again im an INTP so what we have may look to other people like robot love, but when we get together i can say that sparks are going to fly.


----------



## platorepublic

intp...... come on


----------



## Purple Lemon

INTJ, Obviously.
It's a speshul kinda love


----------



## Promethea

I tend to like Ni Fe Ti and Se, in whatever order - but not the Se leading type as often. I did date one absolutely brilliant SLE though, but then you have *some* who just bray like donkeys and worship themselves like bender from futurama..


----------



## pastryparadise

poor SJs

they are the GLUE of society, and get no love at all.

*sniff*


----------



## CelticaNoir

My first crush was an INTJ: he drove me up the wall. (Not that way, you perverts.)

I'm still in crush with the guy.


----------



## B00Bz

I don't think that's how sexiness works...


----------



## Purple Lemon

Come on people! vote ENFP.
You know we're the sexiest!

And even if we're not...
We need the ego boost, you know we love people complimenting us!!


----------



## RaidenPrime

Lol at INTJ all you want, look, we have the highest rank so far.


----------



## noname42

INTP are one of the sexiest personality types, that is just too good to be true

I wish the Poll was universally true, I would be having much fun now


----------



## Chaerephon

I'm ENTJ... therefore in general I like INFP. The whole Fi-Se-Ni-Te vs. Te-Ni-Se-Fi thing.


----------



## cudibloop

ExTP girls have those crazy eyes


----------



## Light_92

_INTJs like me and INFJs! _


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

ENTP, of course.


----------



## Rainbow

I dont think INTJs are sexy.


----------



## cudibloop

INFJs and 4s of all types


----------



## kiwigrl

I have to vote xSFJ because my husband is one and he is the shxt.
I am also very attracted to the character Jack Reacher (Ixtp?) He's def ITP but he uses S as well as N alot so I can't decide on that function.


----------



## Shale

The sexiest type is the type that doesn't realize it or need to be validated.


----------



## Malkovich

ISTP

So aloof, so effortlessly smart without the NT ceaseless bullshitting.:tongue: Funny too, and kinda mean, not too much, but enough so I can relax knowing I won't hurt their feelings if I don't watch my words like a hawk.

INTPs right after, but, being an ENTP, I know all their tricks (see the afore mentioned NT ceaseless bullshitting), so ISTPs win by a hair.


----------



## ApostateAbe

Malkovich said:


> ISTP
> 
> So aloof, so effortlessly smart without the NT ceaseless bullshitting.:tongue: Funny too, and kinda mean, not too much, but enough so I can relax knowing I won't hurt their feelings if I don't watch my words like a hawk.
> 
> INTPs right after, but, being an ENTP, I know all their tricks (see the afore mentioned NT ceaseless bullshitting), so ISTPs win by a hair.


What are the tricks of the INTP? I need to learn more of those tricks. Do you think INTP men are desperate for love and the most intelligent among them use their realistic theoretical knowledge of sexual attraction to give themselves a false face, play on female instincts and become irresistibly attractive? Yeah, that's me.


----------



## Malkovich

ApostateAbe said:


> What are the tricks of the INTP? I need to learn more of those tricks. Do you think INTP men are desperate for love and the most intelligent among them use their realistic theoretical knowledge of sexual attraction to give themselves a false face, play on female instincts and become irresistibly attractive? Yeah, that's me.


Hah, now that I think about it I've never actually even seen an INTP guy flirt, but the female INTPs I have aren't really like what you describe. They're all pretty terrible at it, the favored flirtation style seems to be avoiding flirting at all costs, and if someone flirts with you, you keep ignoring the hints till they either give up or are forced to basically come out and ask you out (and even then, I managed to go on a date with an INTP and come home still unsure if it even was a date).

But anyway, I didn't mean romantic tricks specifically, I was more comparing ISTPs and INTPs overall. Personally, INTPs are attractive to me because they're a lot like me and I instantly feel we're on the same wavelength, probably more so than with any other type. But being so alike means they don't really intrigue me that much, they're like an open book; I know their "tricks" in a sense that, while the things they say might mystify and impress others, for me it's more like a really good reflection of my own thoughts. ISTPs are a bit more mysterious I guess, because they're a bit more different from me and think more differently.


----------



## My Own Worst Judge

I find sweet irony that the type labeled "lol" is the one with the most votes, however it is slightly incorrect. We are obviously the sexiest type, and no others need apply :tongue:


----------



## rawrmosher

Awww c'mon guys it's a well known fact we ENFP's win on this one.


----------



## Nyu

Purple Lemon said:


> Come on people! vote ENFP.
> You know we're the sexiest!
> 
> And even if we're not...
> We need the ego boost, you know we love people complimenting us!!


I voted ENFP but after seeing this I want to retract my vote :tongue:
my close second was INTJ because I am awesome.:kitteh:


----------



## Mysteryman

For me it's tough to decide. I mean I've had fun with ESTP women. At the same time, I knew an INFJ really understood me & enjoyed my crazy Ni. I find her understanding me to be a very sexy trait. We both have a crazy side that the other person understood.


----------



## Tigereyes

What's the point of this poll? If you haven't come in to contact with all the personality types how can you judge?


----------



## Kingpin

ISFPs tend to be quite attractive I think


----------



## shifty

noname42 said:


> INTP are one of the sexiest personality types, that is just too good to be true
> 
> I wish the Poll was universally true, I would be having much fun now


I am! At least, I will be in approximately eight minutes.




Malkovich said:


> Hah, now that I think about it I've never actually even seen an INTP guy flirt, but the female INTPs I have aren't really like what you describe. They're all pretty terrible at it, the favored flirtation style seems to be avoiding flirting at all costs, and if someone flirts with you, you keep ignoring the hints till they either give up or are forced to basically come out and ask you out (and even then, I managed to go on a date with an INTP and come home still unsure if it even was a date).
> 
> But anyway, I didn't mean romantic tricks specifically, I was more comparing ISTPs and INTPs overall. Personally, INTPs are attractive to me because they're a lot like me and I instantly feel we're on the same wavelength, probably more so than with any other type. But being so alike means they don't really intrigue me that much, they're like an open book; I know their "tricks" in a sense that, while the things they say might mystify and impress others, for me it's more like a really good reflection of my own thoughts. ISTPs are a bit more mysterious I guess, because they're a bit more different from me and think more differently.


Dunno. The trouble I've had with ENTPs was when they assumed I was like an open book. And I wasn't....and their view lacked complexity and was intuitively inaccurate. Although, it was easier to surprise and confound them.


----------



## CelticaNoir




----------



## Mysteryman

I also have a tendency to be attracted to ISFP's.


----------



## will-o'-wisp

it surely has to be your own type - because they are most likely to know just how to pitch it


----------



## Bardo

My vote goes to movable printed type, the way it allows peasants to revolt against the land and gentry really gets my gears grinding. SPONT.


----------



## Json221

IXXX (see what I did there?)


----------



## Persian

INTJ 8w7 5w4 1w2 NLRE

Who doesn't want a man that is smart, powerful, and wise. We can castrate some idiots together (L), and share twins(E). The only difference will be that he will be powerful (8w7, TJ), have many followers (Ni, 1w2), and want to create a Master Race (NR).


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight

Lately, I have been very attracted to ISFP guys. I'm really liking guys who are sensitive, open, and emotional, who have a nurturing, kind side. I like guys who are maybe a little bit submissive and generally gentle and non-confrontational. Physically, I tend to like ectomorph builds in guys and pretty boys with light, blonde features. Maybe I have extended into the personality side of that. I like short guys too. I like how SPs in general are so laid back and easygoing and sensual.


----------



## Nightchill

Haha people apparently want to steer clear of Si doms.


----------



## hanzer

Ratchet85008 said:


> Ya why is lol nexy to INTJs there sexy, than again im an INTP so what we have may look to other people like robot love, but when we get together i can say that sparks are going to fly.


"Robot love"?


----------



## Nordom

I like INFP girls because they are aggressively timid. All that energy bubbling below the surface.


----------



## soldeil

Iamtp said:


> I like INFP girls because they are aggressively timid. All that energy bubbling below the surface.


Yep that's me. Mostly I've been attracted to ENFJ's ,not sure what it is


----------



## apoptosis

I voted ENTJ:kitteh:. INTP would be a close second:happy:.


----------



## Brian1

I don't know about type,but, I'm the sexiest of them all. People can't resist my charm, wit, and sarcasm, and I give great hugs.


----------



## FakeLefty

ESTPs are the sexiest types of them all obviously. :wink:


----------



## Belladonne

I love how INTJs are winning 

ESTP boys are the sexiest, IMO. They tend to be into sports, and very bold and confident. Like a male version of me <3


----------



## Belladonne

RainyAutumnTwilight said:


> Lately, I have been very attracted to ISFP guys. I'm really liking guys who are sensitive, open, and emotional, who have a nurturing, kind side. I like guys who are maybe a little bit submissive and generally gentle and non-confrontational. Physically, I tend to like ectomorph builds in guys and pretty boys with light, blonde features. Maybe I have extended into the personality side of that. I like short guys too. I like how SPs in general are so laid back and easygoing and sensual.


Haha I used to totally go for ISFP guys! (including a blonde pretty-boy one in particular, who turned out to be bi). I prefer more masculine, dark-haired guys nowadays, though - as an ENTJ I don't think I'd be comfortable being that much of a stronger personality in a relationship .


----------



## Spades

(lol)


----------



## suzypike

ISTP. A guy with a tool --who knows how to use it. 
Yummmmm...


----------



## ozones

suzypike said:


> ISTP. A guy with a tool --who knows how to use it.
> Yummmmm...



I second that


----------



## FakeLefty

Belladonne said:


> I love how INTJs are winning
> 
> ESTP boys are the sexiest, IMO. They tend to be into sports, and very bold and confident. Like a male version of me <3


----------



## ai.tran.75

Guys- ESTP, ISTP, ENTP
Girls - ESTP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostFavor

Just in terms of raw sexuality/energy, I'd say ESTPs.


----------



## 66767

OH, I read "sexiest" as "sexist" initially, so I was super confused when OP asked which type turns me on the most. 
Anyway, hands down ENTP takes the cake for this one; there's just something about their eloquence, confidence, and non-hidden agenda that makes me forget about Zac Efron momentarily.


----------



## jthecomposer

1)The quiet passion of INFJ's is so interesting to me. If you're unobservant you'll miss the subtle ways they express it, and you don't know how rich the world is within them until you talk to them. What you see is never what you get. Their deep care is inspiring and intriguing to many "T's" who aren't capable of such feelings. They are usually selfless and make it a goal to really understand people so they can love on them the best way possible. 

2)INTP's have amazing imaginations... they don't waste too much time with small talk; they love participating in deeply intellectual, creative, and sometimes even scatter-brained conversation, if you can keep up. They usually have funny, (good-naturedly) sarcastic senses of humor and they are SO unique. It's their goal to be non-conformist, which I find so funny and cute. 
They're a breath of fresh air in the monotony of life.


----------



## DeaFeNing

I love the mental intensity of xNTP men, and the sensuality of xSTPs


----------



## Fear Itself

ISTP, but it really all depends on the individual.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## dulcinea

Everyone's lovin on the INTJs

I'm not saying which one I voted for

cuz those who know me know already:tongue:

Edit: and those who don't know me need not go far in my latest posts thingamiggy


----------



## Kavik

I have no idea what I would put for this. Maybe an extrovert who has a mouth filter, isn't a wilting flower, and doesn't need my presence 24/7.

I noticed no guy has mentioned ISTP females as a preference.:mellow:


----------



## Sunn

I'm diggin the little 'lol' right next to INTJ. Cant wait for the poll to keep maxing out on INTJ too so I can have a hearty chuckle. :blushed:


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight

Belladonne said:


> Haha I used to totally go for ISFP guys! (including a blonde pretty-boy one in particular, who turned out to be bi). I prefer more masculine, dark-haired guys nowadays, though - as an ENTJ I don't think I'd be comfortable being that much of a stronger personality in a relationship .


A blonde pretty-boy ISFP actually sounds very, very intensely appealing.


----------



## sacrosanctsun

ENFP's are first with me.
INTP's are second.


----------



## Bahburah

I'm down with ESFJ's when they know what you want.


----------



## aravis

Man, I'm usually INTJ/INFJ for relationships, but for whatever reason I find myself most attracted to those ISFP boys. I don't know what it is, but they're so alluring. Maybe that they're similar to me in the Fi-ness but have that extra elegance/natural artistry about themselves. Mmm. Relationship-wise, nah, been there done that, disasters abound.


----------



## Bugs

Enfp


----------



## honoshikun

I'd say ESTP, ENTP, and INTP tend to turn me on the most, which is weird considering I am a Fe dom myself.


----------



## Aliceinwonders

An INFJ or ENTJ with similar interest.


----------



## Aliceinwonders

Is there a way to see which types voted for which type?? I'm too lazy to go through all of the comments and tally everyone's response lol, but IM CURIOUS!!!


----------



## Destiny Lund

INTJ's!!!!


----------



## Amacey

Intj - first

Entp- second 

Enfp - third 

I'm enfp(>=_=)>

I never expected this much for intj and I thought I was the only one who liked them xp

I understand the attraction towards entp and intj but why enfp? Can somebody explain this shit plz
@Flatliner : haha you must try this post . your type got first place congratulations!


----------



## Amacey

Spades said:


> (lol)


Why enfps got third place ?


----------



## Ephemerald

The important thing for those identifying as INTJ is that they grow out of their existential crises and angst, especially for the 5w4 breed--the unrelenting introspecting, "beauty seeking," identity scientists, with a need of experimenting on oneself. This takes years, with systematic trial and error, often with significant relapse, shredding ourselves into nothing like our INTP cousins. Our mind is often our greatest enemy during these times, and we may exhibit uncharacteristic / dysfunctional traits.

They can put up a pretty solid ruse otherwise--until you peel back a few layers. For all of the confidence, occasional coldness, rationality, cutting integrity, and stability which is our amazing facade, I assure you that there's an ocean of gooey passions clashing inside. It's part of the reason some of us are too bothered to show affect. There's a mountain of information we're endlessly accruing, separating, and organizing inside, to which the end result may even seem to toss our perception to the wind and begin again.

If / when they finally do conquer their perception, yes, I can imagine why an INTJ would seem quite sexy. Instead of a stoic stare, they'll have a flame in their eyes, like the one you may know if you've ever had one love you. They will know themselves. Their spirit has become a star, catching fire to whatever they choose. Only the limitations of mortality stand before them. In my opinion, this is a _true_ INTJ.


----------



## ISTPersonality

ENTJ, ESTJ 
Super agressive types.

Not turned on by the sensitive passive guy types.


----------



## onyxbrain

ENTJ, but INTJ is a close second.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

INTPs. Bite me for that. All good but hugs.


----------



## TootsieBear267

I happen to find both INTP and INFP to be very sexy. My girlfriend Myrah is an INFP and she's beautiful to me.


----------



## The Chameleon

INFP is _fifth_? I think INFP's are way hot...!


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ENTP 
yes, I'm serious.


----------



## VinnieBob

ENTP's because they want to hug the INTJ's and lets face it we are not a huggable lot 
edit- I just checked the results and found errors, it states the J series is el numero uno what kind of sick perverted sicko would tease us like that


----------



## Inveniet

ESFPs I guess.


----------



## Solba

Lol at all the INTJs undoubtedly voting for their own type. (Myself included.)


----------



## Amacey

LOOOOOL why do people find us intps hot? its soo weird :laughing:


----------



## TootsieBear267

The Chameleon said:


> INFP is _fifth_? I think INFP's are way hot...!


Here, here! Since last night I can say INFPs are not only awesome, but sexy too! Shibby!


----------



## TootsieBear267

Amacey said:


> LOOOOOL why do people find us intps hot? its soo weird :laughing:


I hope you're lying. INTP females are very beautiful. That's not only my personal opinion, Tina Fey is positive proof to my claim.


----------



## Kyora

INTP are lovely, I like them, as well as ENTP  

Are we ISFJ not sexy? ok... I'll take the door x)


----------



## Ikari_T

I think those ESTP females would make anyone go bonkers. If they are not visually sexy, they say things to make you think they are sexy. ESTPs care a lot about how they look to others, right? Help me out here.


----------



## Bugs

Infj


----------



## neptunesky

Fuck yes! I love how INTJ is voted the most sexiest. I also have to agree that they are. <3


----------



## MidnightPicnic

Really can't blame enfps and intjs for their self-proclaimed awesomeness on here, because they really are pretty awesome. : ) Enfps, though I've never knowingly met one in person but seen on youtube, are very alluring and flirtatious, very sweet and energetic individuals, they love to smile. Intjs, though not physically appealing at first, as they seem to be 'lingering in the background as to not garner any attention' sort of fellows, are consistent in challenging you mentally if they let you get close, deal you generous amounts of their abundance of confidence which feels great, and they become super addicting, in nearly every way shape or form in relationships, despite not always being emotionally considerate, but they do try, I don't think it's intentional or applies to all intj males.

Infps are physically, mentally and emotionally super attractive to me, I think they'd be my number one. The male infp I dated was very sexy from the get-go, he just so happened to be many other beautiful things too. ^_^

All the types have attractive qualities, of course. : )


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ikari_T said:


> I think those ESTP females would make anyone go bonkers. If they are not visually sexy, they say things to make you think they are sexy. ESTPs care a lot about how they look to others, right? Help me out here.


Not sure about the caring a lot about how they look - but estp are definitely the definition of sexy/hot , especially the females 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gracie1030

Entp


----------



## Desiderium

ISTJ. Stoic, practical, and composed; yum.


----------



## BlackFandango

ISFP. There just so _physical_. roud:


----------



## Agelastos

Men: ISTP, followed by ISTJ.

Women: INFP, followed by INFJ.


----------



## Agelastos

SeñorTaco said:


> INTJs all the way.
> 
> Who the hell would find INTPs interesting or sexy even?


:crying:


----------



## LibertyPrime

Agelastos said:


> :crying:












Try ESFPs  you ili bastard, if it fails then try LII on and go for ESFJs ....T_T stop crying man you are making my eyes sweat!

[HR][/HR]

Whatever type just don't have sucky Si, I'm tired of having to deal with bad Si usage.


----------

